# Bentley's prayers answered (pics)



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

He's been praying for this pile of dirt for 10 months LOL

Little does he know it's going to be used to fix all of his holes.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

:bowl: Broadway, you are soooo funny!


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

There is so much funny going on with that first picture, I don't even know where to start. He looks genuinely euphoric! Hahaha!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

What a sweetie!!!!!!::::::::


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

After seeing these pictures I would say 100% spoiled. That a boy Bentley you got your wish!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

That is great. I always love your captions.

Not to steal Bentley's thunder, but Ky looks good in that picture. Has she gained a little weight back?? Maybe his hunger strike will help her road to recovery as she will get his....


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

So fabulous 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## autumn's mom (Oct 9, 2012)

That is too precious. So when are you covering the holes? You know he loves that dirt enough to dig back up, right?


----------



## hockeybelle31 (Jun 7, 2012)

That first picture is the best thing I have ever seen!!! Bentley you are such a blessing in my life and we haven't even met! LOVE HIM! Thanks for sharing him with us...


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Got a good chuckle out of that one  What a wonderful gift for the boy, it's just missing a giant red bow


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Although Tayla is not a digger, she would love a pile of dirt. I could see it now. I hope Bentley spends a fun afternoon.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Too funny!!!!!! I love the pictures. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Joyce, I have a girlfriend for Bentley! Imagine what they could do together !















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

How adorable!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Absolutely priceless! LOL!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Belle's Mom said:


> That is great. I always love your captions.
> 
> Not to steal Bentley's thunder, but Ky looks good in that picture. Has she gained a little weight back?? Maybe his hunger strike will help her road to recovery as she will get his....


Thank you, yes. Ky was at the Dr yesterday, she has re-gained 3 lbs! She may benefit from the strike. I put their lunch down and again he whined and ignored it. After Ky finished hers she went to his bowl and started eating. Just small nibbles but she was watching him while she chewed.
It reminded me so much of me when my kids were little and I said "If you don't eat it I will!" 
He still didn't eat though.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

autumn's mom said:


> That is too precious. So when are you covering the holes? You know he loves that dirt enough to dig back up, right?


We have a plan. He will have his own dig area. I have spray and powder to put down that he HATES plus we're putting up a barrier so he can't get near the house line. 
It will still take A LOT of training but hey, I'm retired I have plenty of time


----------



## GoldenNewbee (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't even care that my co-workers are looking at me like I've lost my mind...I LOL'd when I saw those pictures! Thank you for sharing! LOL


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I tell you,this week has been so hard for me, I feel like I just may lose my mind, but that put a smile on my face.


----------



## MoxieMay (Jun 8, 2012)

OMG! That is hysterical! Love, love the first pic!!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

That is so adorable!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Have you considered just leaving the pile there and letting Bentley spread it himself? Given a little time I bet he could get the job done. That first picture is priceless.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Poor Broadway


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Too funny!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks like a big ol' pile of fun, if you ask me.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

hahahahahahahahahaha ---> so funny and so adorable, love the pictures.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So very funny!!! Hope he doesn't get to bent out of shape as "his" pile disappears.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Just precious, Joyce


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Joyce, you and the adventures of Ky & Bentley crack me UP!
One day I hope you make a book filled with the pictures and captions you have created.
Definite best seller material!
Thank you sharing with us!
❤ Dale


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Maybe Bentley was also praying for rain to create some nice, warm goo to lay in in the first pic. LOL


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Maybe Bentley was also praying for rain to create some nice, warm goo to lay in in the first pic. LOL


Danny I can say with complete confidence that Bentley *never* prays for rain  He's about to get a shock though because they're calling for rain tomorrow. I wonder what he'll do then. He hardly ever leaves his pile of dirt but he's thinks rain will kill him so this should be fun.

DH and my brother are going to get as much of the dirt taken care of today as possible but that's a lot of dirt. DH made Bentley his own mound, about 3 wheelbarrows full of dirt. I was going to spread it out but he seems to like it as a mound better. He sits on top of it like a king surveying his land


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I think we're going to need some new pictures of this when it starts raining........

Can't wait to hear the story.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am telling you joyce, you have one in a million there with Bentley, he is a doll!!


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh my goodness! That first picture with the caption is PRICELESS!!! LOL!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Joyce, you have done it again! I laugh like crazy at that one


----------



## Tainka (Nov 9, 2012)

This is soooooo funny!!!!  CUTE CUTE CUTE!!!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Joyce, 

Perhaps he doesn't realize that rain + dirt = mud = FUN!! LOL


----------



## MissLady13 (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh my, pure joy on his face in those pictures!! I also litterly laughed out loud when I saw them!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Joyce,
> 
> Perhaps he doesn't realize that rain + dirt = mud = FUN!! LOL


Hey Danny, let's keep that mud secret between us huh? Ky doesn't get muddy, she's like a cat. Her feet have to be totally clean at all times. I want Bentley to get used to getting wet but mud, I'll pass 

We've been working all day in the yard. Filled in most of the holes, all of the house foundation and the gas meter :doh:
We got some of the fencing put up but we ran out of material, someone calculated wrong but I'm not naming names 

I think I saw a tear or two from Bentley as we filled the holes, fenced it off and made his dirt pile smaller 
He's really going to hate it when I put down grass seed!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I haven't been here for awhile.. What a pleasant post to see upon my return. If you made a book with Ky and Bentley captions, I would buy it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

